
Namecheap changed their UI and ignoring users - gesman
https://community.namecheap.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=66572
======
gesman
Someone at Namecheap decided to change their functional domain management
interface into "better" one - driven by javascript, with humongous fonts,
message popups and dynamic forms that makes any domain editing and management
job a time wasting disaster. Namecheap called it "more user friendly and has a
modern design".

I thought 1and1 and Godaddy were unbeatable but never expected my favorite
namecheap to beat them to pulp in pissing off so many users in such a short
period of time.

As a response to their customers namecheap published a thread:
[https://blog.namecheap.com/we-are-listening/](https://blog.namecheap.com/we-
are-listening/) Where ironically "listening" ears were closed to any new
comments due to overwhelming negative feedback.

Namecheap stance is instead of giving users the interface and productivity
they really liked - they intent to continue forcing users to "like" their new
disastrous UI by promising to publish "Get Started wizards" to ease pain:
[https://community.namecheap.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=...](https://community.namecheap.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=43083#p89319)

I welcome feedback here and let make namecheap listen to us - the customers
that loved and recommended namecheap to all our friends and clients.

I also welcome to discuss alternatives to show namecheap that ignoring users
is not an option and is not acceptable.

~~~
qohen
_I thought 1and1 and Godaddy were unbeatable_

FYI, when renewing a domain with GoDaddy not long ago, I was pleasantly
surprised to find their site to have been redesigned -- and useable.

(And: in general, GoDaddy has changed course in recent years thanks to a new
CEO and the people he brought in. The company has improved technically,
they've gotten rid of their sexualized advertising and they've gotten serious
about hiring women.

This Wired piece talks about these changes:

[http://www.wired.com/2015/05/godaddy-isnt-company-
think/](http://www.wired.com/2015/05/godaddy-isnt-company-think/) )

~~~
gesman
Did they also dismantled their upsell minefield?

One wrong unnoticed checksbox will leave you with unneeded product or service
and with less cash on a recurring basis.

------
eavour
The UI is terrible. When i logged in i was presented with alarming "expired"
notice on my domains. Any domain holder knows that these types of messages can
cause heart attacks. Digging in i discovered that the expired element is some
ssl cert that i never used. there is no way to turn off this "expired" notice.
no easy way to sort my domains or whois guards and see which are soon to
expire.

i have ~50 domains registered in namecheap which are now almost unmanageable.

btw - ssl has such a familiar icon. why invent a new icon for ssl? The
expiration column is of the domain or whoisguard? namechaep are not stupid
people... how did this design get through?

~~~
sudorossy
I ended up renewing a domain that doesn't expire for 6 months because of this.
I bet that's exactly why they did it. Even the hover text was ambiguous,
something like "expired Oct 31"

------
tombstoneweb
I too have had enough of the silly new UI. Just the fact that you give us no
choice to revert back or even give us another option, that tells me you are
not caring about your customers. I have to spend too much time trying to
figure out what to do with the piece of crap you call a User Interface, not to
mention too much time on chat when I can't figure it out.

I am running a business here, I'm not some teenager with a couple of vanity
domains. I have over 70 domains I manage not to mention clients I need to
please, too bad you don't think the same way.

Since you have given me no choice, I have had to look for alternatives. I will
not support Godaddy however I did find another registrar, Namesilo, that has a
no nonsense interface that is simple to use and doesn't require scrolling
forever to find anything. Namesilo has a much better interface and happens to
have better prices, free whois guard and, so far, awesome support.

So, I have begun moving my 70+ domains away from Namecheap. Even if they
finally decide to fix their bad UI, I will not return, nor will I suggest your
company to any of my clients or colleagues.

------
rum
Yep, that new iface is not the greatest nor intuitive. It's not madefor
efficiency but iPhone handling. I wonder if they ever checked how manyactually
administrate a website from a phone...

------
frankiechh
"Now it takes very long time to find functions, it took me about an hour to
change nameservers on my domain ..."

Me too.

I'm moving my domains off Namecheap. Who hired the idiot that made this
decision?

------
herbst
Agreed. I use(d) Namecheap because of their Just-Working(tm) interface.
Everything was simple, fast and easy to be found. That changed. That changed
heavily.

